# Oh, boy. I've really done it this time.



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You need to find somebody with a wench!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

can you get any sort of traction with the car? like if there was no snow, could you potentially drive yourself out?

and i don't see you needing anything more than someone with a 4x4 and a chain, and a bit of patience. don't get to the spending $$$ stage yet, especially if you already told the patrol and they weren't pissed.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

It may not be that simple. The car winching me might slide backwards. The trail is partially covered in snow.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

stan_darsh said:


> can you get any sort of traction with the car? like if there was no snow, could you potentially drive yourself out?
> 
> and i don't see you needing anything more than someone with a 4x4 and a chain, and a bit of patience. don't get to the spending $$$ stage yet, especially if you already told the patrol and they weren't pissed.


Other problem: The car is tilted at a pretty severe angle and my fuel pump cant reach the fuel in the gas tank. Can't even turn it on now.

I just locked it up and a good samaritan gave us a ride home.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

bring a gas can, a set of tire chains for your two driving tires, and a 4x4 with a tow rope/chain


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i've had a lot of luck putting hay (like for cows) under tires without traction in the mud and snow. i usually have some in the back of my truck if on the ranch. it's amazing. if you know any way to get some dry brush or something, it really helps. pine tree branches, sticks, twigs, anything lying around can help if wedged in front/behind of the tires so they go underneath when you are driving.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the road/Forrest service road number and approximate location on said road? Post a pic of the map maybe? I have no problem getting out and pulling someone free if I can see the terrain first. Bad part is I won't do it after dark and I'm not off again until Wednesday.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

It should be easier to winch you out from the back, IE the way you slid in. At least that's how I pull people out of mud.

I would let Argo's beast pull me out any day!!!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

^ very cool argo


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stan_darsh said:


> bring a gas can, a set of tire chains for your two driving tires, and a 4x4 with a tow rope/chain


No real suggestions for you, other than if you could post a pic for us to see the predicament. Maybe someone might have a relevant idea after seeing them.

For now since it's all I can think of doing, I will send you some positive vibes! Good Luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> At this point I don't even know where to start or how broke this is going to make me. I'm sure I can't be the only idiot who has ever gotten their car seriously stuck in a national forest. There has to be a way to get it out. I just wish I knew the best way.


i've been stuck so many times.
the most important thing to bring is confidence. you're gonna get that fucking car out.
then pack a shovel, hatchet, and go with someone who has a 4x4 and something to pull you with. chains will help too for your car. and gas.

you'll be so stoked when you get out, just don't give up.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

When you wench the car. Make sure the truck with the wench is tied to a tree with a chain or tow rope. It will support the pull


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

one time i got stuck with nothing to put under the tires, so we used bones from a dead cow we found. (one of mine that was killed by dogs)

Instagram

near the end, you can see a big chunk of mud fly and hit me in the face, hahahahaha... we eventually got it out. have faith! and have fun, it's a shitty situation to be in, but you can make it into an engaging challenge... maybe even enjoy getting un-stuck!

and good luck!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> When you wench the car. Make sure the truck with the wench is tied to a tree with a chain or tow rope. It will support the pull


this as well!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have become the guy people call around here to pull them out of tight situations. buy some diesel and I am happy. 

I had to pull this jeep about 3 miles up the mountain because he didnt have the weight to keep traction in the super soft red sand.... Red/White Mtn Road and Buffehr creek Rd









This jeep was a 70 year old dude that rolled it off the side of West Lake creek back in the new york range. yanked that fucker up out of the tree and onto the road.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually tell people that you dont need a winch or special tools. You need a brain that works to get you out of the situation. 

post a pic of you took one. If it isnt that sketchy I wouldnt mind doing it in the dark. It will have to happen quick, like now. Jones pass is a solid hour drive from vail


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, real old school, Nebraskan farm boy....like WWII era with the old willy's jeep technique, get a cable and an old subie rim...no tire, rig up the empty rim and attach the cable to the rim...maybe burn a hole or run a bolt through the eye end of the cable and go through a hole in the rim. wind the cable on to the rim. at the loose end of the cable have a hook. Have the cable long enough to let out to a tree, rock or whatever. Go back up to the car, choose the good end in which to pull, take off the good tire/rim and put on/bolt/lug the rim with the cable... attach the loose end to the tree, make sure you can run the cable without damaging break lines. Stand back, start the car, put it into low gear, very slowly let out the clutch and winch your self out.

Another perhaps easier option...get a big fucking come along cable/ratchet, a cheater bar/ steel tube the fits over the ratchet end. Attach the loose end to the car and the ratchet end to a tree and ratchet it out.

Both options involve a lot of common sense and some planning...cause you don't want the cable to snap or to shift/slider off anything; because the tension of the cable will cut you in half, take your head clean off or somebody part. So know what ur doing. You might also need some bridge plank to slide the undercarriage of the car on and probably need some shovels, chainsaw and a couple lengths of good old fashion chains.

good luck


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

stan_darsh said:


> i've been stuck so many times.
> the most important thing to bring is confidence. you're gonna get that fucking car out.
> then pack a shovel, hatchet, and go with someone who has a 4x4 and something to pull you with. chains will help too for your car. and gas.
> 
> you'll be so stoked when you get out, just don't give up.



yeah, same here..... I spent more time off road than on road when I was younger. I dont do it much now because it wears out your vehicles, FAST. I have been stuck and pulled more people out than I could ever remember.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Argo, it's right on Jones Pass road off to the side. Can't miss it. About 3 or 3.5 miles up the road from the bottom parking lot.

Chains are a no go for me. They won't fit between the wheel and struts. Owners manual strictly warns against attempting to use chains. 

I don't know if the picture does it justice. The car is at about a 20 degree angle from parallel to the road and about 3 or 4 feet from the road. 

View attachment 27313


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The jeep above took 1 tree, 1 ratchet strap and 1 tow strap to extricate.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know what your schedule looks like but if you or anyone thinks they can help get it out I would supply Diesel, Beer, and Dinner

Doesn't even need to be today if that works out better.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The angle on the side of the road doesnt look that steep? is it more than the picture shows.... I could probably drive around your car or off the opposite side of the road if it is as low a slope as it seems....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

based on the pic...the easiest and perhaps least expensive ...hire a tow truck...or someone that has some weight/traction...u will have to pull it out at an angle going forward/backward for a good distance inorder to get a good pullable angle. It doesn't seem you got much to anchor to unless you dug a deadman.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

It's not too bad. Pulling it out forwards would be easiest I think. The problem we ran into was the length of the tow strap. With the tow strap being a bit too short, he was left sitting on top of a patch of snow and couldn't get the traction to pull me out.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I am about to give a few towing compnies a call and see what kind of $$$ we're dealing with here. I might be on a Ramen soup diet for the next two weeks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

PM sent. im all about good Karma..... Im down for it now if you are.

tow trucks will rape you, post up what they quote, I am curious.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Immediately delete this thread..........remove anything of value in vehicle........light on fire.........report stolen......collect insurance.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


>


Sorry not there but from the pic looks like you could dig out the snow from under it and just drive down the slope a little to an area with less snow. Looks a little rocky but possibly just use some muscles to move them over a bit to clear a path. 

Again not there, never been stuck in a mountain but I"ve dug out a ton of cars in snow including mine.

Hope it works out for ya and thanks for being "*brave*" and sharing :eusa_clap:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty free this upcoming week. If you haven't found a solution yet, shoot me a PM and we'll go get that thing out of there. Need to get it out ASAP though. Forecast looks decent, but unfortunately vehicles stuck in NF areas have a nasty tendency to end up victims of looting and/or vandalism.

That doesn't look bad at all, but then again pics can be very deceiving.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck, Acro. 

Stan darsh is right - go in with confident determination. The more you think, "ohfuckfuckfuck," the more challenging it will seem.

And yeah, Argo's truck is a beast (from the pics). If you go that way, please take pics if you can! Excellent of him to offer! Good luck guys.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Luck Buddy!

If I was home I'd help you out, I even have a tugger that slides right in my hitch! 

haha

Currently in Canada though...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Wait, you got stuck and the first thing you did was start a thread? Lol. Seems like it was a good idea tho, your lucky people want to help you out. Keep us posted anyway.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Shit, I just spent ten minutes writing shit and it didn't post. Here's the gist of it - 

That doesn't look unrecoverable at all and you might even be able to get out alone. Maybe... 

First up you need to get rid of all the snow in front of/behind your car. Then try getting a bunch of trees/sticks etc as a couple of others have suggested and stack them up PERPENDICULAR (i.e. at a right angle) to the direction of the tyres. It looks pretty sparse there though so you might have to settle for some rocks with a bit of texture. Stack them up to form a couple of tracks in line with your exit route. You should make the track long enough to get some momentum, you may have to go all the way to the road. Make sure you do this in front of the wheels that have drive, there's no point doing this in front or the rear tyres if it's front wheel drive. 

If you've got somebody with you use them for weight. When you initially start to try getting out work out which wheel is spinning the most. The majority of cars will provide power to the wheel that is spinning (stupid I know) unless you've got diff lockers (which I suspect you do not), so you need to get weight over that wheel if possible. Just get your buddy to stand on the door sill on the side that is spinning and get them to shift their weight around / bounce a bit to get traction. 

If, no, WHEN (positive vibes!) you start to move try to do things quickly. Use the momentum of the car and try not to spin the wheels too much. Once you've got that momentum use it to keep a controlled drive out, if you spin there's every chance you'll just slide back down the bank. 

That's all I've got, short of getting that enormous rig of Argo's to skull drag you out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> You need to find somebody with a wench!


BA has lots of wenches. Perhaps a winch would be better in this situation.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or does Argo have a bad ass rig.:thumbsup: 

Krug



Argo said:


> I have become the guy people call around here to pull them out of tight situations. buy some diesel and I am happy.
> 
> I had to pull this jeep about 3 miles up the mountain because he didnt have the weight to keep traction in the super soft red sand.... Red/White Mtn Road and Buffehr creek Rd
> 
> ...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The looting thing is the main thing to worry about. Most people going up there are bc riders though and this shit happens. I've seen cars stuck up there before. 

The road to Grays and Torreys has been littered with stuck vehicles in the spring from time to time. People just leave them to melt out. Of course you don't have that choice. I'll give you a hand next weekend if you don't get it out by then. I am pretty sure Linville or Argo should be able to get you out. 

What a pain in the ass...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donr deal....


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

That was awesome you could help out a fellow forum member like that. :eusa_clap:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

awesome man!!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow - I gotta say as a new member to this forum that it is pretty fucking cool to see folks willing to go help out another forum member like that. You definitely deposited some karma coins into the bank today. Hats off to you Argo!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent!

Great thread :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Grabbin some kfc while im over here. Damn its good!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

noice one!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

That's really awesome man!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Way to go Argo. :rock:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

1. Shoula bought a subie 
2. Looks like someone is donating to the epic fund!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

bseracka said:


> 1. Shoula bought a subie
> 2. Looks like someone is donating to the epic fund!


Shoulda bought a big fn dodge. Lol

Hopefully alot of people donate to it. 

Like I said before, I live by the golden rule or karma or whatever. Try to help people and do good, eventually at some point in life it comes around. I would feel bad if i didn't help and something nad happened because i was too lazy to help someone out.....


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, we made it all home in one piece (Subaru included) :yahoo: all thanks to Argo. He is a phenomenal person that would go so far out of his way to help a person he has never met before. Wouldn’t even let me pay for his diesel. Big props to Argo’s son. Kid shovels like a champ. Between the four of us we had one big shovel and three small avalanche shovels. Night fell, temps dropped and it didn’t stop this kid. 

Argo and his son met my girlfriend and I at a gas station in Idaho Springs. I led him to the scene of the “incident”. I had serious doubts we were going to get it out. Honestly, I was half expecting him laugh and turn around when he saw the mess I had gotten myself into but he was pretty confident he could get us out.

The original plan of pulling the car out forwards was impossible because a big boulder was stuck underneath the front axel. We had to pull the car backwards, swing it around and drive it down the side of the mountain until it got to the next switchback where we were finally able to get her back on the road.

Little persistence and a cool head really paid off. 

Argo I can’t tell you how thankful I am. If you’re ever in Denver give me a call, beers and food are on me.

Also, a big thanks to everyone else. The immediate response with advice and offers of help was amazing. Just goes to show you what a solid bunch of guys (and girls) we have around here. Thanks

Here’s a pic from tonight right after we got the car down.









Stay tuned, there is a video coming of me almost rolling my car while trying to maneuver it. It was taken by the first guy that stopped to help. (not Argo) We exchanged emails and he promised to send me the footage.

I was going to try to write a better post but after all of today’s events, I’m mentally exhausted and this is as good as it’s going to get tonight.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It was not a problem at all man. Here is the only decent picture i have.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That was from when we tried to pull it out through the front. Didnt work. The snow was deeper in the drifted areas than we expected. Had to get it out backwards with some offroading. No auto damage done and I didnt rape his undercarriage with any rocks either...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Doing better than the asshat that drove his Acura with a couple thousand dollar body kit to A basin and bottomed it out in the parking lot cracking the side, fender, and front. I was laughing so hard when he had triple A come tow his ass out and the plastic was just flopping all over.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That first little entry way really gets them fuckers. Its hard to decide what to watch, the dipshit drivers coming into the lot or the goofy people snow sliding and almost dieing.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That is definitely one big-ass truck.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donutz said:


> That is definitely one big-ass truck.


its just right.....:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:eusa_clap::3tens: Argo


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*a ditch where I can post from my phone....*



Argo said:


> its just right.....:thumbsup:


I may have to accidently drive into a ditch next time I'm near Vail...I'll grab some vittles from Jersey Boys in Dillon, fill a cooler with beer...head out to Vail...and drive right into a ditch....


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo you're a champ. I've been called more than a couple times to pull people out, not always easy but always worth it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger, you free this week? Wanna make a run to Jones in the Jeep?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> snowklinger, you free this week? Wanna make a run to Jones in the Jeep?


I am, need to be at the restaurant by 4 most nights. Thursday is pretty out, tomorrow need to be there at 2.

Yea lets go early tues/wed/fri?

I may get my pass this week but most likely wait till mon/tues next to ride Luv.

Lets get it stuck and call Argo!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so glad it all worked out ok... Argo you are a good man much respect...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

This really is an inspiring story. So awesome that a dude would help out a total stranger. k: Cool shit Argo!


----------



## lalaboard (Oct 13, 2013)

what a cool thing to do for a fellow member  this seems like so much more than a forum :thumbup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Like I said before, I live by the golden rule or karma or whatever. Try to help people and do good, eventually at some point in life it comes around. I would feel bad if i didn't help and something nad happened because i was too lazy to help someone out.....


Very simpatico :eusa_clap: good karma over here for sure


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

One of the first threads in a while where the forum has been of real use and the members genuinely kind and helpful to one another.

@Argo

:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work Argo! That is actually a better spot to get your vehicle off the road than down lower. Glad you got her rescued.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Nice work Argo! That is actually a better spot to get your vehicle off the road than down lower. Glad you got her rescued.


No joke. That lower area or if he had managed to go higher.... bad news. He was about as high as i would wanna go. Above there was pretty much no road. He was stuck.in the nest possible place aside from the parking lot.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh, that "parking lot", I'll give you guys a little heads up. If you can't park at the top of it, then park at the highest flat spot just below that little hill. If you can't do that, park in the area in front of the mine in winter. The road gets super icy up there and is just steep enough that vehicles slide all over the place. Last year I watched four vehicles stop just short of the upper lot because it was full. As soon as the did they started drifting. One of them figured it out and when his car spun around he gunned it and got back on track and down. Another guy slid out and missed a couple of parked cars and was able to go. The other two guys, well they slide out, plowed into parked vehicles and each other. All while I was enjoying an after riding beer. One of them was a truck similar to yours actually. It does get icy as fuck there. It is okay to drive, but you just can't stop in that one section if you like your vehicle.

Felt bad for the two vehicle owners who were out sledding or bc touring. They came back to a surprise in the lot. I wasn't there to witness it.

That wasn't the first year I have seen this too. That section ices up just about every season.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

freshy said:


> This really is an inspiring story. So awesome that a dude would help out a total stranger. k: Cool shit Argo!


Hell yeah, well done Argo! Guys with big trucks love pulling shit out!! hahahaa. You are indeed a gentleman!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Now all you gotta do is get rid of those expired Texas plates.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, i got a 3 year when I left and I may register in TX again at my parents address. Its $250 in TX for 3. Its $1000 for a year in CO


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Argo said:


> Yeah, i got a 3 year when I left and I may register in TX again at my parents address. Its $250 in TX for 3. Its $1000 for a year in CO


Man, your truck must be very new. That is ridiculous. This state did put a law on the books about people doing this. Just fyi. Enforcement seems to be pretty lax, but they do go after people in spurts. The last big round was for RV and trailer owners, but the state will go after vehicles too. I think with the vehicles, it just depends on how visible you are with it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

"Mommy......will you illegally register my truck while I go to Europe and spend a bunch of money trying to win a lifetime pass?" Hilarious.........


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I may be misreading this, but why the hate about Argo and his plans to take his son snowboarding around the world for the Epic Lifetime pass? You don't have to contribute to the fund if you don't want to help, but I don't see any reason to continue to be a dick about it. Argo just did a pretty awesome deed for a fellow forum member and for that I ended up supporting his son. 

For those that didn't read the other thread, Argo is trying to raise some money take his son (and wife) to all of the Epic resorts to win the Lifetime season pass. You can donate here: Matthew's Epic Race Fundraiser by Matthew Walence - GoFundMe

I'm sure every little bit is appreciated. I'm all about supporting good people and Argo definitely showed us that he is a stand-up guy.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

No hate........everybody love everybody.......


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had mine resisted in SD for almost a decade now while living in CO. No Issues yet :dunno:

Way cheaper and I don't have to worry about the emissions bullshit here.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Some people just love to hate. We are not hard up for money, we are no where near rich either, my son thought aside from doing the random money making stuff, he thought donations would be nice. Im just a nurse and my wife is a secretary, I have my nursing and drivers license in TX too.... such a felon I am....

Thanks for the support devil... makes my son pretty happy to see any donation that goes through.

Thanks acro also


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha...I'm all about supporting outlaws. 

I never thought this was a charity case. You've been clear about it all along and come across as an honest, hard working dude that supports his son's aspiring career. It was just cool to see people helping each other out yesterday and I thought it was worth helping your son reach his goal. I'm sure you've raised him to be a stand-up kid and we need more of that in this world. 

Anyhow, it's all good. Just cool to see folks doing right by one another. Best of luck to you and your son with the Epic Event!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

You know what, this is what community is about, and this does show there is a community here...

And ARGO, i would hope that in your hour of need there will be many that would do the same for you, and it was this that led to me posting...

I know you are trying to organise the EPIC trip, and hats of to you, i think you should get your boy to apply for THIS...

GoPro Official Website: The World's Most Versatile Camera

Basically funds unto £30,000 for the trip with $15,000 spending money on top if you are the lucky winner...

Something along the lines of "30 days and 30 nights an EPIC adventure" would be an awesome title... 

Let me know if you enter and how it goes, and remember someone has to win... Hehe


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Faith in humanity restored


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Acro, :thumbsup: Congrats! Awesome luck to have someone so close to lend a helping hand so quickly! Glad to hear you got it out OK! 

Argo,... *MAD* props for the good deed! I know it wasn't your prime motivator in helping out, but I'm sure you just banked a big check in the Karma fund! Way to go!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Kevin, that is a great idea.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

"Just a nurse." Argo: never put just in front of nurse. Your profession has to be one of the hardest most honorable professions I know of. I quit my job 8 years ago to become a RN in a fasttrack program and quit after 5 months when I realized what a difficult job you have. I love nurses and they deserve every last dollar.


Gets me thinking: We are desperately looking for Nurses here in Calgary. We just opened a HUGE hospital in the south end of town. I know the $ would likely be quite a bit more than in the US. You should move up here and you will still have great mountains to ski


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Acro, :thumbsup: Congrats! Awesome luck to have someone so close to lend a helping hand so quickly! Glad to hear you got it out OK!
> 
> Argo,... *MAD* props for the good deed! I know it wasn't your prime motivator in helping out, but I'm sure you just banked a big check in the Karma fund! Way to go!


If someone is within hours drive and I am not doing anything(working), it almost feels like an obligation to help them(within reason). I would feel bad if I didn't and something happened to them. 

I drive my wife crazy when we travel in snowstorms because I pull over to help anyone stuck and still in their car. I just keep the tow strap in the bed of my truck all winter, readily accessible. I try to teach my son the same so he isn't a self centered prick when he grows up. He is also a super outgoing and helpful individual so I think I may be on the right track.


----------



## vpex (Oct 10, 2013)

Argo said:


> If someone is within hours drive and I am not doing anything(working), it almost feels like an obligation to help them(within reason). I would feel bad if I didn't and something happened to them.
> 
> I drive my wife crazy when we travel in snowstorms because I pull over to help anyone stuck and still in their car. I just keep the tow strap in the bed of my truck all winter, readily accessible. I try to teach my son the same so he isn't a self centered prick when he grows up. He is also a super outgoing and helpful individual so I think I may be on the right track.


You sir are a great person, and a great parent, period!!! :bowdown:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> If someone is within hours drive and I am not doing anything(working), it almost feels like an obligation to help them(within reason). I would feel bad if I didn't and something happened to them.
> 
> ...I pull over to help anyone stuck and still in their car. _I just keep the tow strap in the bed of my truck all winter, readily accessible...._


Ha! I did the same with my 2000 F150 4x4! Always had a strap n shovel with me.

Unfortunately, I just traded it in for, of all things, a Focus hatchback! (...the gas was just killin' me!) For the last 13 winters I have never worried about the weather whenever I had to drive anywhere. I have a feeling I will miss that beast this winter. (but at least now, I can afford to drive up north more often.)

Maybe we should have your official forum title changed to Karmic Road Warrior or sum shit! :thumbsup: Anyway, really, I feel proud to be a member here when I read about shit like this!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

stoked to see this all worked out - super rad!
big up argo, and glad all worked out acro!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Ha! I did the same with my 2000 F150 4x4! Always had a strap n shovel with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, I just traded it in for, of all things, a Focus hatchback! (...the gas was just killin' me!) For the last 13 winters I have never worried about the weather whenever I had to drive anywhere. I have a feeling I will miss that beast this winter. (but at least now, I can afford to drive up north more often.)
> 
> Maybe we should have your official forum title changed to Karmic Road Warrior or sum shit! :thumbsup: Anyway, really, I feel proud to be a member here when I read about shit like this!


I still have my Tahoe (and my wife her 4Runner), but we just picked up an '05 Honda Civic to drive around as well. That little thing is great. Weak as shit, not very comfortable, pretty basic but it does exactly what it's designed to do - get your ass from A to B as cheaply as possible. We drove it from NC to CO and it wasn't a great drive, but we did get 36mpg. :yahoo:

Now, it's all about showing my wife just how little we're gonna end up driving those two SUVs. Since they're not going to be seeing many miles at all, we might as well sell them both and just go get that Jeep SRT8 I've been wanting, right? :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I still have my Tahoe (and my wife her 4Runner), but we just picked up an '05 Honda Civic to drive around as well. That little thing is great. Weak as shit, not very comfortable, pretty basic but it does exactly what it's designed to do - get your ass from A to B as cheaply as possible. We drove it from NC to CO and it wasn't a great drive, but we did get 36mpg. :yahoo:
> 
> Now, it's all about showing my wife just how little we're gonna end up driving those two SUVs. Since they're not going to be seeing many miles at all, we might as well sell them both and just go get that Jeep SRT8 I've been wanting, right? :laugh:


no brainer really....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you seen the video of the guy lifting the front tire off the ground in an SRT8 that was impressive


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

slyder said:


> Have you seen the video of the guy lifting the front tire off the ground in an SRT8 that was impressive


Yeah, but to be fair, that hardly even qualifies as an SRT8. That thing is running like a 440 stroker non-stock block and pumping out about 1100hp. I think he's running 8s now in the 1/4 mile which is just insane. When your entire drivetrain is non-stock, it's hard to qualify that vehicle as what it was when it left the factory. If you're trying to build something like that, I don't know why you wouldn't just save the money up front and buy a standard JGC. You're pretty much gutting the thing anyway.

I'd be looking to do a very mild build. Exhaust, tune, CAI and that's about it. I might spray it though to have a little fun occasionally. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> .... we just picked up an '05 Honda Civic to drive around as well. That little thing is great.


Oh man, until u mentioned the civic I really didn't know why I was so partial to the Focus when I was looking for a little gas miser. Back in '94 (..after my divorce.) I had to sell my new Mazda B2200 truck and picked up a used Honda CRX 5 spd. Man that thing was awesome! (...my Focus 5 spd kind of reminds me of that little 2 seater. Longer and not as wide, but same basic profile!)

That little car was a blast to drive on the mountain roads and along the CA. coast. Short, low, wide wheel base. It was pretty peppy off the line and took corners like it was glued to the road. And cuz it was only a 2 seater, it was really comfortable. Lots of leg room for the driver. Got decent milage too!

I miss that ride! (...sold it when I moved back to MI. in '96.)


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo....you are the man....:thumbsup:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

*Addendum: The Video *  

This was recorded for posterity just in case of an epic fail. The guy who initially helped me out recorded this video of me trying to reposition the car and we were _slightly_ worried that the car would roll. 

After several tries, we decided there was no way he was going to be able to pull me out forwards with his stock Land Cruiser on all season tires. We tried to reposition my car so that the front was pointing downwards in hopes of being able to drive or pull it down to the previous switchback. 

The car was at a pretty steep angle and flipping it was a very real possibility but at this point we were running out of ideas and options. The plan was to try to move it forwards or backwards and hopefully gravity would cause the front end would slide sideways enough so that I'm facing down the mountain. The idea was that if we get the car facing downwards at least gravity would be on our side. 

For some lulz:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahah I reckon you would have puckered up when it slid the first time.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

silly question and not sure but after it was 1st stuck, where you trying to drive up the hill? If so why? I would have cleared all the snow from under it and made the best path possible for a clean shot in reverse. 

Again you were there and not me but that doesn't look that bad....


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

hardasacatshead said:


> Hahah I reckon you would have puckered up when it slid the first time.


The worst part was the initial falling off the road. 

At one point, just before this video was taken, we were digging the car out with our avalanche shovels. My girlfriend dislodged a piece of snow from up against the front wheel and the whole car started sliding down on top of her by itself. That was pretty scary too.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

slyder said:


> silly question and not sure but after it was 1st stuck, where you trying to drive up the hill? If so why? I would have cleared all the snow from under it and made the best path possible for a clean shot in reverse.
> 
> Again you were there and not me but that doesn't look that bad....


When we first got it stuck in the snow while traveling up the road, I was still in the "the WRX can handle anything" mentality. It seemed just a "little stuck", and I thought I would be able to power through it, no problem. Big mistake. lol  More struggling just caused the car to shift sideways. By the time I looked down out of the drivers side window the wheel was right on the edge. Live and learn

C'est la vie.

If it were on a regular road no problem, but once you go into national forest land on a snow covered dirt and rock trail you run into a whole other set of problems in terms of vehicle recovery. $500 is the minimum it would have cost if I found a willing tow company.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The side of the road was steeper than it appears. The snow is deeper too and what you can't see are the really good sized boulders scattered about beneath the snow. It could have been worse..... It also could have been better. At least you know the limits now. 

Poor little subie.... Did the bumper snap back together alright?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah... I put humpty dumpty back together again. lol

She's like new. (well almost)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

still a great story to be sharing during the early season here. 
I've had that invisible feeling in our Suburban, humbling .....

Glad it wasn't worse and a new riding buddy to boot :eusa_clap:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

slyder said:


> still a great story to be sharing during the early season here.
> I've had that invisible feeling in our Suburban, humbling .....
> 
> Glad it wasn't worse and a new riding buddy to boot :eusa_clap:


Being invisible in a suburban is damn near impossible......:blink:

Acro and his lady can take our spare room whenever. Dunno of he rides vail ever though.... There are lots of people that I wouldn't mind have stay as a guest. Well, chomps is a little frightening sometimes. Might lock the door to my bedroom if he showed up!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You weren't still running summer tires; were you?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

bseracka said:


> You weren't still running summer tires; were you?


Snow tires. Bridgestone Blizzaks 225/50 r17 to be exact. They have three seasons on them and they are going to be replaced with new ones this winter.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*tyvm*



Argo said:


> Well, chomps is a little frightening sometimes. Might lock the door to my bedroom if he showed up!


permanent funny mental images....drain bamage..........

I'd let chomps use the spare and shred with him for a week though....


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> Yeah... I put humpty dumpty back together again. lol
> 
> She's like new. (well almost)


Maybe with a couple scars. :thumbsup:

Maybe it's the angle, but it looks a longggg way from rolling. You'd be surprised what kind of slope it takes to roll a sub with a nice low center of gravity. Would have been impossible to get out without Argo's help though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

KansasNoob said:


> Maybe it's the angle, but it looks a longggg way from rolling. You'd be surprised what kind of slope it takes to roll a sub with a nice low center of gravity.


Yep. Even in a Jeep you have to get up to about 30 degrees or so before you're in significant danger to roll. For the inexperienced, anything over 10 degrees or so feels like imminent doom but you're not even close. You'd probably have to be closer to 40 degrees to dump that little Subi.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have rolled over while off road numerous different times..... It can be fun. First time is scary.... Anything over two revolutions is scary.... Lol. Guess I have spent yo much time off-road.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was sleeping in the extra cab of a f150 when the driver rolled it at 80mph.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I was sleeping in the extra cab of a f150 when the driver rolled it at 80mph.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


That sounds like a fun ride. Your lucky!


----------

